# Reserving float week at Villas at Polo Towers, question for owners



## Avery (Jan 24, 2006)

It appears I may be becoming an owner at VPT. Can anyone tell me how far in advance I can reserve a week, how hard/easy it is to get a requested week, etc..? Also, from what I can find, it appears that VPT owners are not affected by the looming assessment at the Suites at Polo Towers, but confirmation of this would be helpful since I can't get hold of anyone at Owner's Services...

Thanks
Avery


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 24, 2006)

*On their website*

I can answer part of your question. On the PT's website, they have both Suites and Villas reservation rules.  Just go to Polo Towers.com, and then click on "owners" in the left hand column, and then "Owner time usage" from the choices. You do not need an owner password.  I've pasted the text of the villas reservation rules here.

VILLAS TIME USAGE	

Booking Your Villa Vacation

A Villas Owner may book their vacation up to one year in advance of their CHECK-OUT date.

There are two time period exceptions, Comdex week and New Year’s week when this rule does not apply.  Owners who do not own one of these two specified weeks must wait until 89 days prior to CHECK-OUT date to request one of these time periods for their vacation. 

Using Your Split Week Option:
Owners who choose to split their time into separate weekend and weekday stays can only use the splits during that year.   No part of the split week can be accrued.  Split week usage is subject to a second use split fee.

Owners who split their two-bedroom Villa into two weeks (one-bedroom week and studio week) may only accrue the one-bedroom side of their unit for one year. 

Exchanging Your Week:
Owners are only allowed to deposit Week (the full 7 nights) with an outside exchange company (Interval International, ICE Gallery) or rental company. 

Rental Space:
Additional rental  space is limited and can be requested 30 days and under from the intended CHECK OUT date.


----------



## Avery (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't know I could access that without a password.


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 25, 2006)

*Assessment?*

The Villas (VPT) and the Suites (PLT) have different homeowners' associations and different annual assessments.  Only the suites are due the update, as the villas are relatively new. I'm 99% sure the assessment only applies to the suites, but  Dougp, who is on this site frequently, owns both the villas and suites, so he would know with 100% certainty.

I agree with you that the way they blend the two timeshares with one website makes it a little confusing.

As a suites owner, I'm personally hoping the assessment passes!


----------



## Avery (Jan 25, 2006)

I did finally hear back from Owner's Services (Gary Bush), he confirmed that the SA is only for the Suites. Cluemeister, you would be pleased to hear that Mr. Bush was very optimistic about it passing (truth or no, who knows, but he said results looked very favorable so far). I opted for the Villas for now due to the uncertainty; I paid more for the week by about the amount of the SA, so it was a wash in a way, but as a new owner I didn't want the uncertainty or the potential lag time in trading power (assuming the Suites trading power goes up after the renovation but will take a while). It would seem, though, that once the renovations are done, the Suites will be just as, or more, desirable than the Villas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 26, 2006)

They were optomistic that the first SA would pass......but it didn't. The last post from someone who asked how it stood indicated there were not enough responces for the motion to go forward, even if a majority of those responding approved.

As you've found out, the suites are the only units involved in the SA and you can reserve you week one year in advance with the Villa's. 

Not all suites weeks are included in the SA. The top two floors of tower one are called skyview units. They already have a majority of the upgrade features to them as they were completed only two or three years ago. We own one of these units and have never been included in the recent SA voiting, thus making it harder for me to find out info on the proposed SA's. There are also units in tower two that were sold with the agreement that they wouldn't be included in the SA. It's my understanding that those units had many of the upgrade features built into them at the time they were comnpleted.

The Villa's are very nice units IMO. The one thing we find they are lacking, as with the suites, is a washer/dryer in the room. There are only a couple of pay laundry machines on three or four floors throughout the buildings. It's really a PIA if you like to keep up with laundry while you're on vacation. We generally do a load every day or two, just so we don't have to do all the laundry when we get home.


----------

